# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Italian Institute of Technology (IIT), Genova, Italy

## Airicist

Website - iit.it

youtube.com/iitvideos

facebook.com/IITalk

twitter.com/iitalk

linkedin.com/company/iit---istituto-italiano-di-tecnologia

linkedin.com/groups/2492528

Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia on Wikipedia

Dynamic Legged Systems Lab (DLS) - dls.iit.it

youtube.com/DynamicLeggedSystemslab

facebook.com/iitDLSlab

twitter.com/iitDLSLab

Projects:

Robot Teleoperativo

R1, humanoid robot

WALK-MAN, humanoid robot

HyQ, Hydraulic Quadruped Robot

Coman, COmpliant huMANoid platform

iCub, humanoid robot

Horse-like walking, trotting and galloping robot

----------


## Airicist

Advanced Industrial Automation intro 

 Published on Jul 2, 2014




> Advanced Industrial Automation introductory video

----------


## Airicist

Active Compliance Control Utilizing Inherent Elastic Components 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> Active Compliance Control with gravity compensation. The robot behaves like a light weight object with very low joint impedance.
> The little force applied by a soft steel ruler is enough to push the robot. It demonstrates the low compliance behavior.

----------


## Airicist

Robotics overview at Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia - iit

Published on Aug 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Towards multi-modal intention interfaces for human-robot co-manipulation

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> This video presents a novel approach to human-robot cooperation in performing tasks with dynamic uncertainties. The essential element of this approach is a multi-modal interface that provides the robot with the feedback about the human motor behaviour in real-time. The human muscle activity measurements and the arm force manipulability properties encode the information about the motion and impedance, and the intended configuration of the task frame, respectively. Through this human-in-the-loop framework, the developed hybrid controller of the robot can adapt its actions to provide the desired response in different phases of the cooperative task. We experimentally evaluate the proposed approach in a two-person sawing task that requires an appropriate complementary behaviour from the two agents.

----------

